#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Oil and Gas Journal

## combusem

*Oil and Gas Journal ~ March 2nd, 2009 Volume 107, Issue 9*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please share any other oil, gas, petrochemical and petroleum journal issues in this thread.See More: Oil and Gas Journal

----------


## ivanilych

link is dead, FYI. please refresh. thank you

----------


## combusem

the correct link working at this moment is

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

January 2009 Oil and Gas

Oil&Gas Journal ~ Volume: 107 Issue: 3 Jan 19, 2009 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ivanilych

thank you!

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thank you for your cooperation

----------


## upcupc

very good. thanks

----------


## bittem

please refresh. thank you

----------


## abdelsalam1956

> thank you!



 :Cool: please these my first to share

----------


## olumide_12

thanks

----------


## mlhaltza

For those who need it...the entire colection:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!

----------


## sunooiwyg7

thank you ,I need them

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

See More: Oil and Gas Journal

----------


## whgallo

Thank you so much!... great material

----------


## Andi

Thanks a lot

----------


## ehandoyo

thankss

----------


## mirro

you are a champion. Thanks

----------


## shigem_26

does anyone have the following paper

New method speeds pressure-relief manifold design - Oil and Gas Journal November 20. 1978

Thanks

----------


## wilfredo284

hi:

i was thinking how can i get this issues.

GPA TP 27

GPA Standard 2145

GPA Standard 8173

and finally   mpm chapter 11.2

i'm a engineer student from peru and i'm researching for a project on  GNV  and GLP gases.  speccially how they vary their volumes during the process and how to compare it.

----------


## Jyrka77

> For those who need it...the entire colection:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




Thank you for the upload, but can you tell me the download password?

----------


## arsalz100

plz upload it again

----------


## Syed Sher Ali

how to download? When I click ads open up

----------


## l.janicijevic

THE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND 
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY. 
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## l.janicijevic

THE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND 
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY. 
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aini861021

thanks.


It is very useful for usSee More: Oil and Gas Journal

----------


## preethi94

The link is not working.

----------

